# A great forum



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am so proud to be a member of Pigeon~Talk.The members and staff here are so very helpful.There have been times when I am replying to a question, and one or two have already commented or answered the question!

I am a member of another pet forum and a Ford Mustang one as well, and have visited others and this one has the most courteous and helpful group of members.

My wife Bev is a member of a forum that also includes squirrels and she recently made the comment,"I wish the people in my forum were as nice as yours!" 

All of you are to be commended.Keep up the *GREAT* work!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That is a real compliment to "pigeon talk", Victor. May I be one to thank you for your kind comments.

Like any group of widely differing folk, we have our ups and downs now and then, but helping the pigeons and new pigeonfolk is a very strong bond for us all

John


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes, indeed, your post is truly a compliment to this site, Victor.  
I have been a member for 3 years now & it has been, & hopefully continues to be, a unique experience.

As John said, we all have our ups & downs, but that's life.

I hope you & Tooter continue to enjoy your 'cycling'.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Even though we all specialize in different aspects of pigeon care, helping pigeons and their people is Priority One. It is always nice to get feedback from one of our members that we are indeed achieving that goal. 


Thank you

Treesa


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Of course, no other creature on earth DESERVES this level of care and attention.

Well, that's what my birds are always telling me...

Hmm...

Pidgey


----------



## mistenle (Feb 7, 2005)

Its funny but as I was logging on I was thinking to myself what a good and interesting forum this is and then this is the first post to come up. I think one of the reasons is the dedication of the members. They are on regularly and questions never go unanswered. You people have saved so many lives just by being here, you should be very proud.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It is very nice of you to compliment the forum, Victor and mistenle.
Thank you.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you Victor & Mistenle

I think we have incredible people in this forum and I think part of the reason is because it's a more intimate group. In larger forums, you would just be lost in the shuffle of posts and people. Here, we have a nice core group of folks that are here regularly and interacting with others. We've become very familiar with each others lives, birds, knowledge etc. It's definitely a very sociable and friendly group here

Thanks again for your comments,


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

Count me in too as one who appreciates all the help recieved here in the past month.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Vdog, for bringing up the topic and reminding us all about the the very positive role that this site plays for so many people and pigeons accross the world. It's an enabling and rich experience with a powerful impact on the "helpers" and the rescued birds as well.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm so glad that I found this site else Beanie would not have survived now.

A BIG thank you to all of you! 

Suzanna & Beanie


----------

